# للبيع شقه مميزة 230م بشيراتون المطار



## اسلام محمد (12 ديسمبر 2011)

كود الاعـــلان : 112127
للبيع شقه مميزة بشيراتون المطار مساحتها 230متر عبارة عن ....
(3غرف نوم + ريسبشن 3قطع + 3بلكونات + 3حمام)
•	التشطيب (هاى لوكس)
•	الارضيات باركيه مسمار ، دهانات خاصه 
•	الشقه بالدور الاول اول بلكونه 
المطلــوب / مليـــون جنيـــه
للاتصــال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

